# IPV4 silicone sleeves?



## whatalotigot (8/7/15)

Anyone got or getting these in. I see them overseas so hoping the wait wont be too long till they are stocked. I need protection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spikester (30/7/15)

bump...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (7/8/15)

BUMP again. We need these asap. Come guys!


----------



## Sir Vape (7/8/15)

Incoming 

Next week. Sigelei 150w (not TC mod), IPV4, IPV3li, Subox, Evic and others

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot (7/8/15)

Sweet guys, Ill be wathcing your "incoming" thread for this. Got a few guys needing them in Cape Town, Its Really needed. The ipv4 does tend to chip easily. Esp the black.


----------



## Sir Vape (7/8/15)

Cool bro


----------



## Ohmen (11/8/15)

@Sir Vape have these arrived yet?


----------



## Sir Vape (11/8/15)

Not yet @Ohmen in the morning is scheduled to get here but might be at depot when I go and collect IPV D2 if DHL are on the ball


----------



## Ohmen (11/8/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Not yet @Ohmen in the morning is scheduled to get here but might be at depot when I go and collect IPV D2 if DHL are on the ball



That's great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen (11/8/15)

Order for my sleeve has been placed


----------



## Sir Vape (11/8/15)

Thanks bro


----------

